# CBT FE Preperation



## s.xie93 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm first timer on the FE/EIT. Just recently found out through this site, that the FE/EIT will become computer based testing. I looked at the new topic break up for Electrical Engineering. http://cbt.ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/FE-Ele-CBT-specs_with-ranges.pdf. I was going to buy the FE Review Manual by Michael R. Lindeburg, But i'm not sure if its going to go over the stuff I need for the new CBT FE in electrical engineering. I.e. Does anyone know if Lindeburg covers all the topics that the new FE electrical exam will cover? Or if there is some other book I can buy to help me prepare? What is your advice? Thank you!.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 5, 2013)

dont book websites show the table of contents? THen you can see what is in the book topic wise


----------



## s.xie93 (Aug 5, 2013)

I've looked but like for the FERM, its more toward the current FE where passing the morning session is basically like passing the afternoon. But with the new FE in CBT format, it is more discipline specific. So does anyone know of good electrical discipline practice books or something to use to study? And yes, I've done an amazon search, there are books, but are rated 2 stars. i prefer not to spend over 80 dollars getting books that people review to be useless.


----------



## John QPE (Aug 6, 2013)

Your resources for the new format are going to be very limited. The test has never been offered before, so the publishing companies are as in the dark as you are.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 6, 2013)

the move to cbt really just allows them to ask more questions related to the topic and not other the other items. why would an existing manual not be enough...just ignore the topics that aren't included on the NCEES list. Unless ncees added a bunch of topics not already covered...which is unlikely.

the publishers are likely to just make the manuals smaller and maybe add more questions...but really the test reference manual is the more important item to be familar with.


----------



## solomonb (Aug 9, 2013)

I say buy the Lindberg manual and begin your preparation. Go to NCEES and review the test protocol for the discipline specific examination. There will be some changes when going to CBT, however, the basic discipline domain material will probably be the same, if not similar.

The new CBT protocols will be released in early November 2013-- however, you can review the material now-- you need all the review you can get-- even if they don't test it, you can review it.


----------



## s.xie93 (Aug 11, 2013)

Does anyone know of any good EE review books then? Looks like the Lindeburg doesn't really cover anything for the EE exam.


----------



## pcboiler (Aug 12, 2013)

He s.xie93,

I'm in the same boat as you. I emailed the Lindeburg folks a while back and got the following response"



> PPI will be releasing FE CBT review materials later on this year (most likely in November or December 2013). We will also have FE CBT review course information available at that point. We suggest signing up for updates at  www.feprep.com in order to be notified once the products are available.
> 
> Please be sure to let us know if you have further questions. Thanks.
> 
> ...


In the meantime I decided to go with the current Lindeburg book (the one with mixed reviews). I figured I'll start going through that at a relaxed pace sometime in the next month or two, then buy the new preparation material when it comes out. Then hopefully I'll be set for a early 2014 FE exam.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Aug 12, 2013)

solomonb said:


> I say buy the Lindberg manual and begin your preparation. Go to NCEES and review the test protocol for the discipline specific examination. There will be some changes when going to CBT, however, the basic discipline domain material will probably be the same, if not similar.
> 
> The new CBT protocols will be released in early November 2013-- however, you can review the material now-- you need all the review you can get-- even if they don't test it, you can review it.




If by protocols you mean the test topics, they've been public for a while now. http://cbt.ncees.org/major-domains-for-the-fe-exams-beginning-in-2014/


----------



## s.xie93 (Aug 14, 2013)

@ pcboiler, when you said:



pcboiler said:


> In the meantime I decided to go with the current Lindeburg book (the one with mixed reviews). I figured I'll start going through that at a relaxed pace sometime in the next month or two, then buy the new preparation material when it comes out. Then hopefully I'll be set for a early 2014 FE exam.


Are you using the FE Review Manual that they have now? Idk what you meant by "the one wiht mixed reviews" It's highly rate on amazon lol. Or we're you talking about an ee disciple specific one?


----------



## John QPE (Aug 14, 2013)

I bet you wuld be good with an EE afternoon book from the current test.....I'm looking at the Civil FE test, and it is pretty much on point with the current civil FE exam, but without thermo and chemistry.


----------



## s.xie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Like I said, unlike other disciplines, the discipline specific books on Amazon are two stars at best.... . .....which it's why I'm wondering if anyone knew of aany ee book that can be helpful. I was looking into Kaplan, so if anyone has any opinions on the reviewbooks thatwould be good too


----------



## pcboiler (Aug 16, 2013)

Email from PPI I got this morning:



> *How is PPI responding to the FE CBT exam changes?*
> PPI will be offering discipline-specific FE CBT products that will be available on November 1, 2013 through FEPrep.com. Our new products will also include the PPI Passing Guarantee.
> 
> FE Prep will also offer an exam simulator that mimics the FE CBT exam, including a split screen as well as access to a searchable FE Reference Equations Handbook.
> ...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 17, 2013)

Per NCEES website...



> Examinees have 6 hours to complete the exam, which contains 110 multiple-choice questions. The 6-hour time also includes a tutorial, a break, and a brief survey at the conclusion.


Whatever happened to 120 in the morning and 60 in the afternoon, 8 hours long with lunch and instructions not included in the time???

They're getting soft on these youngsters! ld-025:

As for study materials, has anyone put out practice problems/exams in the computerized format? I took the exam over 10 years ago so I don't know what they have for review or not these days. It'd be tough for me to do everything with pen and paper and then go electronic for the first time on exam day.


----------

